# Labtec wireless laser mouse wont scroll



## The Wane (Sep 30, 2006)

I have just bought a laser mouse bt im having a problem because it will not scroll using the middle button on a webpage however it does scroll in windows such as when i am customizing my desktop by changing the wallpaper it is able to scroll through the possible pictures. I have tried different things to attempt to rectify the problem bt no luck does anybody no what the problem is???


I have just found out tht it scrolls on IE bt will not scroll on Firefox any ideas???


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What options have you tried for the middle button in the mouse control panel? Sometimes the scrolling feature is referred to by different names like Universal Scroll, Autoscroll, Cruise, etc.


----------



## The Wane (Sep 30, 2006)

the option for the scroll is system default which i would assume is normal scroll like i want bt it doesnt work on firefox bt it does work on IE


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you install the software that came with the mouse? This should make it more customizable with better options than system defaults.

If there are no other options that you can assign to the middle button, try the *Scrollbar Anywhere* extension for Firefox



> Scrollbar Anywhere enables you to scroll the page as if the scrollbar is under your mouse pointer. Just hold the right mouse (or middle) button down and move the mouse.
> 
> Configuration:
> *- scrollbarAnywhere.button* which defines the button that triggers the scrolling (0: left, *1: middle*, 2: right). Default is 2.


----------



## The Wane (Sep 30, 2006)

yeh i installed the software with it thts how i know its set as default ill try tht extension thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I noticed scrolling doesn't always work in Firefox for me either. I think its just the way its written, but hopefully that extension will work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it must depend on the mouse software. I use a Logitech MX1000 and it works in Firefox, both the scroll wheel and middle button set to either Universal Scroll or Autoscroll.


----------



## The Wane (Sep 30, 2006)

nope tht doesnt work i have been on the firefox website and installed loads of scrolling extensions and none of them work i just hope they sort it out soon


----------



## The Wane (Sep 30, 2006)

koala said:


> What options have you tried for the middle button in the mouse control panel? Sometimes the scrolling feature is referred to by different names like Universal Scroll, Autoscroll, Cruise, etc.


thx koala i had another luk after i installed an update i found on labtec's site and the universal and auto scroll wer there so i selected universal bt it didnt work then i tried the auto and it now appears to be working fine thxs again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back with your fix, it might help others with the same problem.


----------

